# Santa Sale



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

*Santa Sale*


Trinity 15' Tandem Touring kayaks, made by AIRE, Ten Year Warranty $1,349

RMR Animas kayak, blue or yellow - $709

Aquabound Surge Carbon Shaft, Lime Fiberglass Blade, Take-Apart 220, 230, 240cm - $219

Ortlieb 110 Liter XL Dry-Zip Dry Duffel, Yellow, Top of the Line! - $175

NRS See-Thru LockTop Ricksack Drybag, X-small size - $17
NRS See-Thru LockTop Ricksack Drybag, X-Long size - $29

Heavy Duty 70' Throwbag with Carabiner Pocket - $35

(see front page The Boat People - Inflatable Kayak & Raft Specialists)

California is finally getting a good snow fall/rain and we hope to see you skiing over the holidays and plenty of snow pack for boating in the spring/summer (no matter which Great State you live in, including our good friends to the north where Santa lives).


----------

